# Some really fun pics from our DVG helper seminar



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So I have a ton of pics and will spend some time this week organizing and hopefully finding some good ones to post. In the meantime, I just had to post some pics from the end of day three. All the training and testing was done, and the 2 seminar gurus(James Akin-Otiko and Noel Coward), despite probably being exhausted, decided to take on just a bit more punishment and spend the rest of the afternoon working with our club members and their dogs. I was busy running around trying to start on the massive clean up project and heard Noel asking my husband if our 15yo daughter would be interested in learning a little helper work. Next thing I know she's marching across the field in scratch pants and being fitted with a sleeve! Needless to say my heart went pittypat :shocked:.
Anyway, Akin and Noel spent the next 15 minutes or so teaching her how to hold the sleeve, square up her frame and take a bite! Now for those of you who haven't met Akin, he is 6'5", so he does make her look like a munchkin. I was so impressed with Akin and Noel after the hard work they put in all weekend, but when they spent so much time to work with her and were so kind and encouraging, my heart just melted. What a great end to a fabulous weekend. Here are a few pics of Kenzie with Akin and Noel, the dog is Noel's fabulous Mal, Cimmie.

Akin showing sleeve presentation, while Noel and Cimmie wait patiently:









Here we go!










Wham!










Let's try an escape,










And go!










Working on form,










Last bite from Cimmie


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Excellent!
The future of working dogs and dogsports will lie with the enthusiastic young people. 

This is great to see!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome! Bet you guys had fun!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So does anyone know where to buy scratch pants to fit a 5'2" 115 lb girl ?

Seriously, DH has been looking but no luck.

Annette


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good job!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Do they make suits in a small? I would look into the sizes. I know they have detail measurements on most sites. Ray Allen maybe? I be very proud of her! That takes some never to do.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Could you get pants and have them tailored?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We will probably have to get a pair of mediums and have them altered. We haven't found anywhere that carries a small, although by definition the mediums should be a small since there is no such thing as a small offered anywhere .


----------

